# What does bump and other abbreviations mean?



## lvcrtrs

I see a reply of "bump" in some threads. What does this mean? These are few other abbreviations I've seen and figured out. Any others to offer?

IMO In my opinion
CC Constructive criticism
PP Post processing
HDR High Density Resolution/High Dynamic Range
DRO Dynanmic Range Optimization


----------



## chall33

the original poster (OP) of the thread will make another post saying "bump" after the thread has been inactive for a while so that way it goes back to the top of the thread list. usually in hopes of getting people to take another look to get more feedback. hope that makes sense.


----------



## lvcrtrs

Too funny, that quick I came back to add in "OP" to ask what that was and your reply just happened to cover it.
Thanks so much, it's helpful to know the abbreviations.


----------



## OregonAmy

There are websites dedicated to answering your question.

Internet Slang - Internet Abbreviations - InternetSlang.com

and, my favorite, http://www.google.com/


----------



## Jaszek

OregonAmy said:


> and, my favorite, Google


lol it's my favorite too


----------

